# sala (di teatro)



## mazzacake

Ciao a tutti

Devo tradurre in inglese la frase "hai visto in sala?  è venuto anche stasera!"
contesto: due attrici di teatro parlano di uno spettatore

Non so proprio come tradurlo

Grazie


----------



## matteo79

Did you see in the hall? He came also tonight.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

E' un po' diverso, ma a me sembra più naturale. Aspettiamo comunque qualche madrelingua
Have you seen the audience? He's here again tonight!


----------



## tranquilspaces

Did you see who was in the reception area? He was here last night as well.


----------



## elfa

tranquilspaces said:


> Did you see who was in the reception area? He was here last night as well.



Isn't _sala_ the main theatre area? In which case, I would say 

_Did you see who was in the auditorium? He's here again tonight!_


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Yep. *Sala* is where the audience sits


----------



## Teerex51

tranquilspaces said:


> Did you see who was in the reception area? He was here last night as well.



Shannon, here I would actually use "among the spectators" or "in the audience", as "in sala" means in the theater itself.  

Edit: oops, you get it in triplicate


----------



## You little ripper!

tranquilspaces said:


> Did you see who was in the reception area? He was here last night as well.


Did you edit your post, Shannon? I thought you had written, _Did you see who was out there?_, which is what most people would say in this situation.


----------



## tranquilspaces

Charles Costante said:


> Did you edit your post, Shannon? I thought you had written, _Did you see who was out there?_, which is what most people would say in this situation.



Yes, I did write that - and then I second-guessed myself because sala so often means "lounge" (usually modified of course). Sorry for the confusion, everybody!


----------



## mazzacake

grazie a tutti...mi sa che opto per among the spectators


----------



## elfa

mazzacake said:


> grazie a tutti...mi sa che opto per among the spectators



I think "audience" is more appropriate than "spectators". An "audience" is used in the context of a theatre, whereas "spectators" more refers to sports, in my opinion.


----------



## Teerex51

elfa said:


> I think "audience" is more appropriate than "spectators". An "audience" is used in the context of a theatre, whereas "spectators" more refers to sports, in my opinion.



Sorry Elfa  A spectator is merely the member of an audience. http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/spectator?r=75&src=ref&ch=dic


----------



## elfa

Teerex51 said:


> Sorry Elfa  A spectator is merely the member of an audience. http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/spectator?r=75&src=ref&ch=dic



I completely agree with you, Teerex. A spectator *is* a member of an audience but in a theatre setting, in BE at least, "in the audience" would sound more natural than "among the spectators."


----------



## You little ripper!

elfa said:


> A spectator *is* a member of an audience but in a theatre setting, in BE at least, "in the audience" would sound more natural than "among the spectators."


----------



## tranquilspaces

elfa said:


> I completely agree with you, Teerex. A spectator *is* a member of an audience but in a theatre setting, in BE at least, "in the audience" would sound more natural than "among the spectators."



In American English too.


----------



## giginho

Ciao a tutti,

devo tradurre "sala" inteso come theatre hall, ovvero il luogo dove il pubblico si siede. Mi serve da inserire in alcuni pass per uno spettacolo per identificare in quale area del teatro il portatore del pass ha accesso. Ci sarà quindi chi ha accesso alla sola "sala" e chi avrà accesso al backstage, chi avrà accesso a sala e backstage eccetera.

In questo caso, come indico "sala" in inglese? solo con "hall"? con "theatre hall"? Oppure c'è un termine migliore?

Grazie a tutti


----------



## Holymaloney

Ciao Gigi 
Potrebbe funzionare *auditorium* ? Questo termine (latino) si riferisce all'area dove la gente si "riuniva" ad ascoltare/vedere lo spettacolo ma non so se può andare bene nel tuo contesto


----------



## giginho

Ciao Holy!

Mmmm, non è così aulico il contesto e non so cosa si scrive nei pass di solito in questo contesto. Se serve sapere il tipo di spettacolo, è un evento teatrale in cui ci sono dei musicisti che suonano dal vivo delle musiche di Piazzolla e dei ballerini che ballano tango.


----------



## Holymaloney

Ho capito (anche se ho dovuto cercare _aulico_ nel dizionario).  Forse allora *seating area* ? Sul pass puoi scrivere *access to seating area only *. Still non convinced though....mumble.....mumble.......


----------



## giginho

Well, at present I have: access to backstage - control room - all areas; the one I miss is the ......whatchamacallit..... (....."seating area / auditorium" or platea if you wanna another way of saying it in Italian (the theatre has just the platea, no peanut gallery there)


----------



## Fooler

Ciao gigi,

In rete trovo anche _house_ (or AUDITORIUM the part of the theatre accommodating the audience during the performance. Sometimes known as the "house").

Oppure _stall area_ ma qui si riferisce ai primi posti fronte palcoscenico. In alternativa Wiki aiuta (vedi punto 1.2)


----------



## johngiovanni

The "house" is the area of a theatre where the audience sits, not the playing area or "backstage".

_La Repubblica_ dictionary gives "sala...(_di teatri e simili_) house, auditorium".


----------



## giginho

So, house or auditorium seem to be the words among which I have to choose.....I think I'll go for auditorium.

By the way: is "theatre hall" wrong?

Thanks


----------



## johngiovanni

"Theatre hall" is not an expression I have heard.
We have "house" in another related expression: "not a dry eye in the house" - used to mean that the people in a particular place are very emotional and many are crying.  (Presumably an extension of the theatre audience being affected by the performance).


----------



## metazoan

@Holymaloney's "seating area" is the most clear, or you could simply say that the one pass holder has "access to a seat", while the other has "a seat and a backstage pass". ("Backstage pass" is the common set phrase.)


----------



## giginho

Well, fellows, Wikipedia suggests "parterre", maybe this could be a good choice. Grazie a Fooler per il link


----------



## elfa

giginho said:


> Well, fellows, Wikipedia suggests "parterre", maybe this could be a good choice.



I've just about heard of "parterre" but I couldn't have told you it had anything to do with a theatre...

I would go with "auditorium". The problem with "seat" or "seating area" is it sounds as if the person _only_ has access to his or her seat and then has to stay there, whereas presumably the idea is that he or she can wander freely round the auditorium. How about
_
Admission to auditorium 
Admission to auditorium and backstage_

to distinguish the two?


----------



## giginho

Well,

This kind of pass is intended for VIPs, so they have, basically. access to the auditorium for free (no backstage access for them), in a dedicated area which is the closest to the stage. It's another way for giving them a free ticket and to let them know that are important.....kind of marketing strategy


----------



## elfa

giginho said:


> This kind of pass is intended for VIPs, so they have, basically. access to the auditorium for free (no backstage access for them), in a dedicated area which is the closest to the stage. It's another way for giving them a free ticket and to let them know that are important.....kind of marketing strategy


In that case, I wouldn't use "pass" as to my mind this usually refers to people who have paid for a ticket but get a kind of free extra. How about

_Complimentary theatre admission [with exclusive access to private VIP area]_?

Or is that too wordy?


----------



## giginho

elfa said:


> Or is that too wordy?



Yes it is, sorry about that.
I mean, I have to put this on a "tag" that has to be given to the person and shown to the security at the entrance of the venue; it's slightly bigger than a conventional theatre ticket but not big enough.....

I've never been a vip so I have no clue on what is written in such a complimentary ticket. I'll try to find something along the line, such as "free VIP theatre admission".

Thanks a lot!


----------

